

Cat Cafe Offers a Place to Snuggle, with Reservations - percept
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/16/nyregion/cat-cafe-offers-a-place-to-snuggle-with-reservations.html

======
briantopping
There's one of these in Bangkok as well:
[https://twitter.com/briantopping/status/555954174697811968](https://twitter.com/briantopping/status/555954174697811968)

------
percept
Puddin’ “dislikes straw-man arguments.”

